# The Vampire Diaries First season with SPOILERS



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Been using my time at home with the flu to get caught up on TiVo watching. I'm current now on The Vampire Diaries, but see that there are threads for only the first two shows, and so thought I'd start a season thread for those who are interested since no one is starting weekly threads.

I really enjoy watching Damon being bad. He's so much more interesting and entertaining than Stephan. I was kinda bummed that he killed Zack, but not surprised.

So why was Vicki able to attack Elena? I thought the necklace with the herb in it was supposed to protect Elena from vampires?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So why was Vicki able to attack Elena? I thought the necklace with the herb in it was supposed to protect Elena from vampires?


They way I understood it (not very much detail provided by the writers yet, at least in the ep's I've seen), the herb only weakens the vampire, necklace was given to her to prevent Damon from "glamouring" her, to steal verbage from another Vampire show (True Blood).

Glamour being the powers of persuasion he's used on the blonde chick. (already forget her name).

phox


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hum, wish they'd do some more splaining about that herb. Being in a room full of it completely weakened Damon so that's why I thought it protected Elena from being attacked. 

Did they show what happened to Katherine? Was she killed in the church fire that was talked about (I think by Stephen) at the Founder's Ball?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Stephen is about as interesting as Angel was on Buffy. Not very.

I'm actually enjoying this show which I definitely didn't think would happen when I watched the pilot.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I finally got caught up on all the eps. 

Too bad Lexie was only around for 1 ep. I liked her.

So is the new teacher a vamp or a vamp hunter?

Elena finally saw the pic of Katherine. Guess she wasn't too happy about that. Wonder who she hit?

I'm really liking this show!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Hum, wish they'd do some more splaining about that herb. Being in a room full of it completely weakened Damon so that's why I thought it protected Elena from being attacked.


Makes sense to me...a room full disables, a teaspoon in a necklace just blocks glamouring.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm definitely not in this show's intended demographic but I've come to like it.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

This show is kind of a guilty pleasure for me. I feel like I shouldn't like it -- I'm certainly not the target demo, either -- but I do. It's smartly written, it has a decent mythological arc that's being developed, and it's fun to watch. Either my standards are pretty low or this show is a sleeper. I haven't missed an episode yet.



hummingbird_206 said:


> Did they show what happened to Katherine? Was she killed in the church fire that was talked about (I think by Stephen) at the Founder's Ball?


My recollection is that in one of the final episodes before the hiatus they explained that Katherine was not, in fact, killed in the church fire. She and a number of other vampires took refuge in a subbasement below the church, where they remain to this day. Presumably they're severely dehydrated (or whatever the correct term would be) from lack of feeding, but they're there essentially in suspended animation. The witch (the ancestor of the present-day witch) put a hex on them to trap them down there, with the only way to get them out being the locket Damon was after. With the locket destroyed, they're now trapped down there 'permanently' (except there were intimations that there is yet another way to free them).


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I can't figure out if I like this show or not. I only saw a couple episodes so far and some I liked and others I skipped thru.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not liking that they keep introducing interesting female characters just to have Damon kill them off...first Lexie and then Bree. Next up probably library stalker/vampire chick.

So the teacher was married to Isobel, who might be Elena's birth mother. Wonder if Damon knew that Isobel was related to Katherine?

This show isn't high on my must view list, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's not a bad show - better than Smallville, which I continue to watch.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gave up on both this and Smallville....CW's track record for me sucks...

But, then, I'm not either show's demo...


----------



## Joe C5 (Feb 23, 2007)

My thoughts on the teacher:
1) I believe he was the one who saw Damon kill his wife (from the other room)
2) He has a similar "gaudy" ring they keep showing - making him a Vampire?
3) Possibly he became a vampire on purpose to get revenge?
4) Making him be "dad" could be very interesting
5) This town is getting rather crowded with Vampires...


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Joe C5 said:


> My thoughts on the teacher:
> 1) I believe he was the one who saw Stephen kill his wife (from the other room)
> 2) He has a similar "gaudy" ring they keep showing - making him a Vampire?
> 3) Possibly he became a vampire on purpose to get revenge?
> ...


Think you mean saw Damon kill his wife.

And I thought that herb/plant weakens Vampires.... so why was the teacher Alaric carring some if he is a vampire. We thought he was since he has a ring but perhaps he isnt. Has he been invited into Elena's house?

Too bad they can't re-protect the house as I once recall in a Buffy episode?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jeepair said:


> Think you mean saw Damon kill his wife.
> 
> And I thought that herb/plant weakens Vampires.... so why was the teacher Alaric carring some if he is a vampire. We thought he was since he has a ring but perhaps he isnt. Has he been invited into Elena's house?
> 
> Too bad they can't re-protect the house as I once recall in a Buffy episode?


It doesn't weaken the Vampires, it just makes them unable to control your thoughts...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> It doesn't weaken the Vampires, it just makes them unable to control your thoughts...


But wasn't Damon imprisoned in a basement full of that plant? Vervane (sp)?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It doesn't weaken the Vampires, it just makes them unable to control your thoughts...


It's also weakens them/poisons them. Remember when Stefan spiked Caroline's drink (i think her?) with vervaine, thus poisoning Damon?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Maybe the ring that Alaric wears was his wife's, and possibly inherited down the line from Catherine?

And I can't imagine it's a coincidence that Damon killed Isobel, a probable descendant of Catherine.

But I also don't really believe she's dead. Probably he turned her. Gotta ratchet up the drama!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

This is a pretty fun series. I really like the guy who plays Damon (Ian Somerhalder). He was on Lost, and had kind of a sucky character there. He's MUCH better here as an evil vamp.

And the story is ramping up and getting faster paced which is good.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> This is a pretty fun series. I really like the guy who plays Damon (Ian Somerhalder). He was on Lost, and had kind of a sucky character there. He's MUCH better here as an evil vamp.
> 
> And the story is ramping up and getting faster paced which is good.


I don't know how it could get much faster paced. Characters are introduced and die every episode, and things get 'revealed' all the time. I'd like to see them slow down!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Joe C5 said:


> My thoughts on the teacher:
> 2) He has a similar "gaudy" ring they keep showing - making him a Vampire?


Except there was a scene recently where he had lost his ring in the interior of his car. He was looking around for it and made a comment about it "not being good to lose family heirlooms," in broad daylight. If he wasn't wearing his ring and was out in the sun, he should have been burned, right? The fact that he wears the ring definitely is significant, but I don't think it is because he is a vampire.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Yeah, he doesn't appear to be a vampire, Damon influenced him to forget what he saw didn't he? 

Love this show, btw, one of the sleeper hits on the schedule imo.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> Yeah, he doesn't appear to be a vampire, Damon influenced him to forget what he saw didn't he?


No, Damon thought he was compelling him, but really the teacher was just playing along. The scene ended with him opening up his clenched hand - he was holding vervain.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

danterner said:


> No, Damon thought he was compelling him, but really the teacher was just playing along. The scene ended with him opening up his clenched hand - he was holding vervain.


ah, i missed that, thanks! but wouldn't damon be able to tell her was a vampire being that close/trying to influence him?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

You'd think so. I'm not entirely clear on the rules on how/when vampires can detect other vampires.

Incidentally, I've got a few friends who have started up a Vampire Diaries podcast. They are two of the hosts of Television Zombies, but they've started this splinter podcast because the other two hosts of TVZ didn't really want to discuss the show. It's http://www.chuckandtinaspreadVD.com if anyone is interested. It's not a "ooh, he's so dreamy!" podcast - it's a discussion of plot, writing, show mythology, etc, much as we're doing in this thread.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

danterner said:


> I'm not entirely clear on the rules on how/when vampires can detect other vampires.


They can't.  Elena asked Stefan something about that in the last episode and he said they can't detect each other.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

danterner said:


> You'd think so. I'm not entirely clear on the rules on how/when vampires can detect other vampires.
> 
> Incidentally, I've got a few friends who have started up a Vampire Diaries podcast. They are two of the hosts of Television Zombies, but they've started this splinter podcast because the other two hosts of TVZ didn't really want to discuss the show. It's http://www.chuckandtinaspreadVD.com if anyone is interested. It's not a "ooh, he's so dreamy!" podcast - it's a discussion of plot, writing, show mythology, etc, much as we're doing in this thread.


Where do you hear the "Ooh he's so dreamy" podcast? 

I like the show because it appeals both romantics and suspense/horror feelings.


----------



## Joe C5 (Feb 23, 2007)

danterner said:


> Except there was a scene recently where he had lost his ring in the interior of his car. He was looking around for it and made a comment about it "not being good to lose family heirlooms," in broad daylight. If he wasn't wearing his ring and was out in the sun, he should have been burned, right? The fact that he wears the ring definitely is significant, but I don't think it is because he is a vampire.


Ah, I had forgotten about that. It would appear to have some significance though since thye keep coming back to it. Hopefully it's not a ruse...


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Good episode last night. I like how the show doesn't drag it's feet, like how Stefan and Alaric now know about each other.

So Ana's mom is in the church too. So she doesn't care a lick about Catherine then, but will team up with Damon to get it open.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought this latest episode (2/4/10 - "Children of the Damned") was pretty great. I love how the show is heavily focused on developing its mythology and history without distracting "monster-of-the-week" type episodes. Putting the pieces together, we now know:

Elena was adopted.
Elena's birth mother was named Isobelle.
Alaric's wife was named Isobelle.
Alaric saw Damon feeding off of his wife, but then her body went missing and Alaric doesn't know where it went.

So I'm assuming that Elena is soon to encounter her birth mother, who is now a vampire. Sound right?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

danterner said:


> I thought this latest episode (2/4/10 - "Children of the Damned") was pretty great. I love how the show is heavily focused on developing its mythology and history without distracting "monster-of-the-week" type episodes. Putting the pieces together, we now know:
> 
> Elena was adopted.
> Elena's birth mother was named Isobelle.
> ...


That's what I'm assuming.

I'm trying to figure out who's related to whom in the past as well. It was implied that since Elena was adopted, she must be related to Catherine in some way, given the identical physical appearance. Do we know how yet? Catherine must have some back-story yet to be revealed.

If in fact Catherine is Isobelle's daughter, and they're both Catherine's decedents, it would kind of explain why Damon went after Isobelle in the first place.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> I'm trying to figure out who's related to whom in the past as well. It was implied that since Elena was adopted, she must be related to Catherine in some way, given the identical physical appearance. Do we know how yet? Catherine must have some back-story yet to be revealed.


In the episode when Stefan was telling her she was adopted, he said that Katherine was a Pierce. I am guessing that we will find out that Isabel was also a Pierce.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, Anna is trying to get Pearl out.

I love Damon..."If I see something I haven't seen before I'll throw a dollar at it" and "Hot trumps weird" lol And Damon as the chef, he's so multi-talented.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, Anna is trying to get Pearl out.
> 
> I love Damon..."If I see something I haven't seen before I'll throw a dollar at it" and "Hot trumps weird" lol And Damon as the chef, he's so multi-talented.


After what, 150 years? He'd better be multi-talented. Otherwise he's wasting his immortal life.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

danterner said:


> I thought this latest episode (2/4/10 - "Children of the Damned") was pretty great. I love how the show is heavily focused on developing its mythology and history without distracting "monster-of-the-week" type episodes. Putting the pieces together, we now know:
> 
> Elena was adopted.
> Elena's birth mother was named Isobelle.
> ...


Would that make Alaric Elena's father?

Who kidnapped Bonnie from the bar?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> Would that make Alaric Elena's father?
> 
> Who kidnapped Bonnie from the bar?


Don't know if Alaric is Elena's father, but it's looking that way since he was married to Isobel.

The guy who kidnapped Bonnie is the former H.S. football star turned bartender turned Vampire who is working with Anna. My guess is they need Bonnie to perform the spell to free the vamps trapped in church. Also would guess that the spell is in the book Stephan dug up that Damon now has.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Would that make Alaric Elena's father?





hummingbird_206 said:


> Don't know if Alaric is Elena's father, but it's looking that way since he was married to Isobel.


I don't think Alaric is her father. Jenna told Elena that Isabel was about 16, and Alaric told someone in that dance episode (Damon, or maybe it was Jenna) that his wife grew up in the area, but he told the kids in the history class that he was born and raised in Boston. So, I'm pretty sure he just married Isobel later on.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The guy who kidnapped Bonnie is the former H.S. football star turned bartender turned Vampire who is working with Anna. My guess is they need Bonnie to perform the spell to free the vamps trapped in church. Also would guess that the spell is in the book Stephan dug up that Damon now has.


But wasn't he on a date with Bonnie? Why kidnap her? I know she ducked out on him after sensing his evilness, but he's been shown to not be too bright.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Would that make Alaric Elena's father?
> 
> Who kidnapped Bonnie from the bar?





hummingbird_206 said:


> The guy who kidnapped Bonnie is the former H.S. football star turned bartender turned Vampire who is working with Anna.


That's right - I played the scene back a few times to make sure it was him and not some second vampire. The scene went as follows:

1. Bartender vamp plays Bonnie.
2. Bonnie falls for it, kisses him, and realizes he is a vampire.
3. Bonnie tries to make a graceful "I have to go to the bathroom" exit. It seems to work, as Bartender vamp agreeably sits down to wait for her at the table.
4. Bonnie makes for the exit, but gets snatched away by Bartender vamp from the exit.

What was only implied but not shown was 3.5, where we would get to see Bartender vamp do a superspeed dash from the table to the door, cutting Bonnie off at the pass. But that's what happened - he was never fooled by Bonnie's bathroom excuse - he was just playing along with it. As soon as she kissed him and she knew, he knew that she knew. She just didn't know that he knew that she knew. You know?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> But wasn't he on a date with Bonnie? Why kidnap her? I know she ducked out on him after sensing his evilness, but he's been shown to not be too bright.


Maybe you're thinking of the other vamp that was working with Anna and the Bartender. The one that got staked in the cafeteria after attacking Elena? He was the one doing stupid things, not the Bartender (maybe he'll be around long enough for me to remember his name.)



danterner said:


> That's right - I played the scene back a few times to make sure it was him and not some second vampire. The scene went as follows:
> 
> 1. Bartender vamp plays Bonnie.
> 2. Bonnie falls for it, kisses him, and realizes he is a vampire.
> ...


I KNOW! Good recap.:up:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

danterner said:


> What was only implied but not shown was 3.5, where we would get to see Bartender vamp do a superspeed dash from the table to the door, cutting Bonnie off at the pass. But that's what happened - he was never fooled by Bonnie's bathroom excuse - he was just playing along with it. As soon as she kissed him and she knew, he knew that she knew. She just didn't know that he knew that she knew. You know?


That makes sense. I just saw some guy come out of nowhere and couldn't tell that it was bartender vamp.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

just caught up with this episode after my trip - what a great show, love how they rapidly get to the plot points and keep the show moving.

still much more to learn about how Emily came to the aid of the townfolks in entombing the vamps, and IIRC in the flashbacks last night, Damon and Stephen hadn't been turned yet, correct? So somehow Katherine gets out and turns them.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> still much more to learn about how Emily came to the aid of the townfolks in entombing the vamps


I got the impression that the townsfolk were trying to burn the vampires to kill them in the church and that Emily came to the aid of Katherine and the vampires to entomb them and protect them from being burned.

Of course, if the townsfolk had just staked them instead of making a grand church burning production, it would have been a lot more effective, but I guess then we wouldn't have a show. 



> and IIRC in the flashbacks last night, Damon and Stephen hadn't been turned yet, correct? So somehow Katherine gets out and turns them.


I was assuming they just need to die because they've already had some of her blood.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> I was assuming they just need to die because they've already had some of her blood.


After Damon forced Elena to drink his blood, Stephan told her that Damon's blood would be out of her system in 24 hours. I don't remember when nor how much they drank of Katherine's blood, but I think it had to have been very recently for them to still have Katherine's blood in their systems (well, recently in terms of the flashbacks)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> After Damon forced Elena to drink his blood, Stephan told her that Damon's blood would be out of her system in 24 hours. I don't remember when nor how much they drank of Katherine's blood, but I think it had to have been very recently for them to still have Katherine's blood in their systems (well, recently in terms of the flashbacks)


Yeah, I just assumed based on the fact that she had already been captured that they had had a large quantity beforehand that we hadn't seen yet. But perhaps it is something else entirely!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe I missed the explanation but how are Katherine and the other vampires able to be in the sunlight? I know Damon and Stefan have rings. I don't remember noticing Katherine with a ring.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe I missed the explanation but how are Katherine and the other vampires able to be in the sunlight? I know Damon and Stefan have rings. I don't remember noticing Katherine with a ring.


I think they have lapis lazuli jewelry, too. In the last episode Pearl and Katherine were talking about how Emily made them.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I knew Gram was going to kick the bucket when she got so much face time during the episode.

Looks like there's going to be a vampire infestation when the show returns.

Damon went through all that trouble just to find out that Katherine not only wasn't in the church but she's moved on from him.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Damon went through all that trouble just to find out that Katherine not only wasn't in the church but she's moved on from him.


That _was_ pretty harsh. I loved it, and wasn't expecting it. (I didn't think they'd open the tomb until the season finale. When they opened it, I thought there'd be a good chance Katherine wouldn't be there but that her current whereabouts/condition would remain an unknown. I wasn't expecting to hear "she's been out and about this whole time. I last saw her in 1983. She's totally over you. She knew where you were, but didn't care." Assuming Anna and her mother are telling the truth, and I believe that they are, that's an interesting twist. Poor Damon.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Good ep. Like the twist with Catherine being out and about all these years. That's really gotta sting Damon. <nelson> Ha-ha </nelson>.

Mayor's son got some more face time this episode. I'm pretty sure that family are werewolves from the clues given previously. Be good to see how they progress that storyline.

Poor Grams.

I like the Matt/Caroline storyline. It's like a bit of normalcy in all the chaos.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> Mayor's son got some more face time this episode. I'm pretty sure that family are werewolves from the clues given previously. Be good to see how they progress that storyline.


I have totally missed any werewolf clues watching the series thus far. What did you see?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

danterner said:


> I have totally missed any werewolf clues watching the series thus far. What did you see?


There were several in the episode where the Mayor appeared. There was a shot of him talking to the sheriff, and it was framed very suggestively with the giant Timberwolves logo above his head. And then that episode was the one where the kid and Jeremy get into a fight and the mayor forces them to go outside to fight it out. I thought they were potraying a very alpha dog relationship between father and son. And afterwards we see the kid (what is his name again?) struggling with how he's feeling, like he doesn't understand himself.

Just my conjecture, but I'm conditioned to look for werewolves where there are vampires.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm really enjoying this show and I love how quickly they are moving the story along.

Bummer that Grams is gone. I really liked her character, and it was nice to see Jasmine Guy back in a series.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So about a week or so ago I decided to download the pilot of this show, not expecting to like it at all. I was pleasantly surprised and now I've gotten all caught up on the show. Really March until another episode?



pjenkins said:


> and IIRC in the flashbacks last night, Damon and Stephen hadn't been turned yet, correct? So somehow Katherine gets out and turns them.





laria said:


> I was assuming they just need to die because they've already had some of her blood.


This was all confusing to me too. I got the sense that they were not already turned or Stefan drinking whatever that was his father laced with the vervain would have affected him as well, no? That kinda bums me out now. We assumed that Katherine was the one that turned them since they were both in love with her. Now we find out that's not the case? Unless maybe Damon was already turned and in anger turned Stefan too? That would be the only acceptable scenario for me.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> So about a week or so ago I decided to download the pilot of this show, not expecting to like it at all. I was pleasantly surprised and now I've gotten all caught up on the show. Really March until another episode?
> 
> This was all confusing to me too. I got the sense that they were not already turned or Stefan drinking whatever that was his father laced with the vervain would have affected him as well, no? That kinda bums me out now. We assumed that Katherine was the one that turned them since they were both in love with her. Now we find out that's not the case? Unless maybe Damon was already turned and in anger turned Stefan too? That would be the only acceptable scenario for me.


I think there is still more to the flashback story regarding Catherine.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Looks like there's going to be a vampire infestation when the show returns.


Yeah, what was the deal with that? Grams was saying she didn't know how long she and Bonnie would be able to hold down the seal so that Damon and Stefan could get out, but now it's down completely and the other vampires can just waltz out? If that was the case, then Stefan would have just gone in there and barbequed them all with his flame thrower.


----------



## Joe C5 (Feb 23, 2007)

Except I don't think he "knows" the seal is broken, and they assumed it was ok. Now they just have to figure it out before the escapee brings back some "blood" for the others... Otherwise we will have a few extra vamps running about...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad the show is back. Interesting ep. Confirmed that Isabelle is Elena's Mom and that Damon turned Isabelle. 

That's a handy ring that Alaric has. 

Why do I find myself rooting for Damon (other than because he's so good looking?) He's so much more interesting than his brother!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Glad the show is back. Interesting ep. Confirmed that Isabelle is Elena's Mom and that Damon turned Isabelle.
> 
> That's a handy ring that Alaric has.
> 
> Why do I find myself rooting for Damon (other than because he's so good looking?) He's so much more interesting than his brother!


Stefan is like a cinder block with hair. He's about as interesting too.

I'm not sure I'm happy about Alaric's magic ring. I'll wait until it plays out though.

I wonder how the bills get payed at Matt's house.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Glad the show is back. Interesting ep. Confirmed that Isabelle is Elena's Mom and that Damon turned Isabelle.
> 
> That's a handy ring that Alaric has.
> 
> Why do I find myself rooting for Damon (other than because he's so good looking?) *He's so much more interesting than his brother!*


You answered your own question. 

I find myself rooting for him as well... but then I almost always root for the bad guys because they are always so much more interesting than the good guys. And in this case, for me, it's the hotness and the bad assness of Damon versus the boringness of Stefan.

I too am very glad to see the show back. I hate long spaces between episodes that isn't a season break. You lose the flow of the show.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Big vampire house outside of town... hmm. That doesn't appear to be good news for the townsfolk.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I don't really see Stefan as boring. In fact, I like the fact that he's the 'good' guy, but yet still so morally ambiguous. He comes home to Damon partying and feeding on some soriorty girls? Oh well, just don't kill them!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

And new vampire has a ring too? How many of those things are floating around? I'm worried about 'magic rings' becoming too easy a plot device for the writers. Kind of like Willow being able to look up anything on the computer in Buffy.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> And new vampire has a ring too? How many of those things are floating around? I'm worried about 'magic rings' becoming too easy a plot device for the writers. Kind of like Willow being able to look up anything on the computer in Buffy.


I think Katherine made them for all the old timey vampires.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

laria said:


> I think Katherine made them for all the old timey vampires.


I think it was actually Emily, Bonnie's ancestor, who made the rings. But are there really 25+ daylight rings? And if it was so eay for a witch to make them, why doesn't every vampire have one?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay don't berate me but does this mean Alaric is a vamp or the ring is a vamp ring that kept him from dying or just a special ring that did the same? I'm a bit confused on that scene.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Alaric isn't a vamp, his wife gave him a special ring that protects him from harm.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay don't berate me but does this mean Alaric is a vamp or the ring is a vamp ring that kept him from dying or just a special ring that did the same? I'm a bit confused on that scene.


OMG, were you even paying attention? I am so irate about this question!!!



Agree with pjenkins. Question we should ask - Where did Isabelle get this ring? Is it related to Katherine's rings? What are its properties exactly?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I got that the wife gave it to him but does this mean that if Elena were to wear Stefan's ring and get stabbed, she would also survive? Or is this ring Alaric wears entirely different? I guess that's my confusion.

Edit: Had the reply window open before seeing billypritchard's reply. I agree with your questions on the ring. I feel better now because obviously it hasn't been explained to us. I wasn't sure if I was supposed to know that.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I certainly wasn't expecting Alaric to pull a Capt. Jack Harness.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I was REALLY shocked when Stephan stabbed Alaric. Then kind of vaguely disappointed that Alaric was "okay" because of a "magic ring." Kind of a cop-out with the storytelling IMO.

So does the ring protect him from ALL harm, or just harm done by Vampires?

And where are the werewolves, dammit!?! TEAM JACOB!!! Oh wait. Wrong franchise. ;-)


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I was REALLY shocked when Stephan stabbed Alaric. Then kind of vaguely disappointed that Alaric was "okay" because of a "magic ring." Kind of a cop-out with the storytelling IMO.
> 
> So does the ring protect him from ALL harm, or just harm done by Vampires?
> 
> And where are the werewolves, dammit!?! TEAM JACOB!!! Oh wait. Wrong franchise. ;-)


Ha.

If my speculation is right about the werewolves, they are going to have to do some serious rehab work on the character to make anyone join his team.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

And can Matt catch a break please! Dude was just about to get some and his mom comes home? Dang.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> I think it was actually Emily, Bonnie's ancestor, who made the rings. But are there really 25+ daylight rings? And if it was so eay for a witch to make them, why doesn't every vampire have one?


Sorry, you are right, the witch made them for all the old timey vampires. The gap between episodes has been too long. 

Maybe not all witches are friendly with vampires though and that's why they don't all have them. Grandma Witch certainly didn't seem like she wanted to be too friendly with Stefan originally. 

I also thought the whole ring thing with Alaric was kind of stupid. I can accept that there's special witch made rings that let vampires go outside in the sun but there's too much ring-magic going on here with Alaric's ugly ring.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

If the one ring to rule them all shows up, I'll have to ditch my SP.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> If the one ring to rule them all shows up, I'll have to ditch my SP.


If Beyoncé shows up, I'll have to ditch my SP.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> And can Matt catch a break please! Dude was just about to get some and his mom comes home? Dang.


Not only did Moms show up out of the blue but she was downright mean to the cute girl.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Not only did Moms show up out of the blue but she was downright mean to the cute girl.


My guess is that she doesn't like Caroline because of her mom... either that she's had some run-ins with her mom since her mom is the sheriff or maybe she's just a normal cop... either way.  Or there's some history/high school drama there.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> My guess is that she doesn't like Caroline because of her mom... either that she's had some run-ins with her mom since her mom is the sheriff or maybe she's just a normal cop... either way.  Or there's some history/high school drama there.


It's cause she's the ***** from the O.C.

People never change...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well did not see that coming at the end. Next week look intense!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

billypritchard said:


> And can Matt catch a break please! Dude was just about to get some and his mom comes home? Dang.


Looks like this week was payback, Mom was about to get some and in walks Matt.

I like Anna, hope they don't kill her off. Her Mom's one tough vamp. Poor Damon.

I thought for sure someone was going to go after Matt and Caroline when they were in Stephan's car.

Wish they had done something to advance the Isabelle storyline.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show doesn't mess around. While the plots on some shows plod along, The Vampire Diaries seem to have an unexpected reveal in every other episode. I definitely didn't see Jeremy wanting to be turned coming. This is a good show. I'm glad I stuck with it even though I'm not in its main target demographic group.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

^ Me too. I'm not the shows typical demo either and I was late to start watching it but now I'm so glad I gave it a shot!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> ^ Me too. I'm not the shows typical demo either and I was late to start watching it but now I'm so glad I gave it a shot!


Me three! :up:


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

It's interesting, because all CW shows have the stated demographic target of women 18-34, which I miss on both counts. But this show definitely fits into other niches, genre-wise with the vampire thing, and perhaps some of us Buffy watchers just needed another outlet.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I'm interested in learning more of the Pearl/Anna relationship. Because obviously Pearl is an old, bad-ass vampire, but Anna isn't. So it's unlikely they are actually mother/daughter, right?

Don't love the Jeremy plotline, but I did like his scenes with Anna. She's a good character, and I hope they don't off her like they do with every other role!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Never watched a single episode of any other vamp show before in my life. I'm over 34 even though I'm a female. Something about this one is addictive.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Apparently you can poke a vampire's eyeballs out and they grow right back.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Apparently you can poke a vampire's eyeballs out and they grow right back.


That was interesting.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> I'm interested in learning more of the Pearl/Anna relationship. Because obviously Pearl is an old, bad-ass vampire, but Anna isn't. So it's unlikely they are actually mother/daughter, right?
> 
> Don't love the Jeremy plotline, but I did like his scenes with Anna. She's a good character, and I hope they don't off her like they do with every other role!


In addition, how old is Catherine?

Guess it is sort of like Highlander, the older you are the stronger you are? Or maybe the more lives you take?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

they have seemed to indicate that age = strength as well as drinking human blood > animal blood (damon stronger than stephan, for example)


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I like their concept of the immediacy of the blood being an important factor. I like the fact that a person can drink the vampire's blood, but that alone isn't enough. You have to kill them while they're 'infected'. And similarly, it seems like having a full diet of human blood in you makes you stronger. Gives blood a power in itself.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Exciting episode. Nice to see some good old vamp-on-vamp action, with Alaric the Vampire Slayer getting into the action too. Especially loved his punch of Damon there at the end. Go Alaric.

Felt bad for Anna, probably gonna be some bad times for Jeremy now. Probably a bad idea to piss off a vampire, huh?

Good to see Tyler and his dad again. Still think they are wolfish.

Trouble in Elena/Stefan-land? Guess Stefan got a thirst that he couldn't quench very easily.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I know she's evil, but I love Pearl. She's becoming a great character. What's her grand plan?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

agreed, good episode, nice to see Stefan get a little more animated, maybe he has a 'problem' with human blood which is why he didnt' drink it like the others - he becomes a junkie!!  i wonder if he's perhaps stronger than Damon/others if he does drink human blood, he took out the other vamp pretty easily after he got some of Elaena (that sounds perverted )


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope the detour into Buffy/Angel/Angelus-ville doesn't last too long or at least goes in some different direction.

I like Anna. Elena's brother is a dope. He was still in love with that skank Vicki when Anna's right there? (Jeez. I sound like I'm 15)

Whatever Pearl's plan is, Stefen and Damon are doing a good job of weeding out all the vampires that disagree with her.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love this show more and more each week. 

I haven't been much of an Alaric fan, but really enjoyed his contributions this week. That punch was great!

Looking forward to finding out what Pearl is up to. Should be interesting. Hope they keep her and Anna around for while.

I do hope they get back to the Isabelle storyline soon.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> I know she's evil, but I love Pearl. She's becoming a great character. What's her grand plan?


I don't think they've actually shown Pearl as evil so much as ruthless, so far. After all, I don't think she's actually killed anyone yet.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show introduces new characters left and right.

You don't make out with your friend's mom. That's just wrong.

If your friend is making out with your mom, make sure you're not the one who gets his butt kicked.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

cheesesteak said:


> This show introduces new characters left and right.
> 
> You don't make out with your friend's mom. That's just wrong.
> 
> If your friend is making out with your mom, make sure you're not the one who gets his butt kicked.


well, to be fair, he was up against a werewolf (i think )


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> well, to be fair, he was up against a werewolf (i think )


All the werewolf talk made me really notice the full moon during the Founders Ball.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I was psyched when I saw Sark show up at the Gilbert's house, and then really bummed when Damon apparantly killed him. It was like, wtf, this show is constantly introducing new characters then killing them off! So, I'm happy he has a special magical ring like Alaric. 

I was thinking that the whole Elena/Stefan thing was going too smoothly and it was going to get boring soon. Looks like they are stirring it up!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> well, to be fair, he was up against a werewolf (i think )


I think so too. Did you notice that in just about every scene he was in, the establishing shot showed something werewolf-related right before showing the character? In one scene last night, it was a picture of the school mascot (Timberwolves, or something like that) on the outside of the building. Then the camera moved and focused on him.

In another scene, at the Founder's party right before the fight, the establishing shot was a shot of the mansion from the outside, the full moon prominently framed by the camera. The camera then cuts to him again, all riled up. (As noted by cheesesteak).

I think it's pretty much a lock that he's a werewolf.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

danterner said:


> I think it's pretty much a lock that he's a werewolf.


What, is he teen wolf then, able to control his transformations even during a full moon?

The werewolf thing crossed my mind for a minute as well, but I dismissed it for that reason. Though I did giggle when hid dad slapped him, imagining is dad saying "BAD boy. BAD BAD boy." Not the reaction they were hoping for I'm sure.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Peter000 said:


> What, is he teen wolf then, able to control his transformations even during a full moon?


or perhaps, like the witch, he isn't fully one just yet, and it happens as he ages? maybe his 'coming out' party is soon!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> What, is he teen wolf then, able to control his transformations even during a full moon?





pjenkins said:


> or perhaps, like the witch, he isn't fully one just yet, and it happens as he ages? maybe his 'coming out' party is soon!


Right - either of these are possibilities. Maybe he just hasn't been "activated" yet. Since the show hasn't yet introduced werewolves, we don't know what types of rules they're going to abide by. Vulnerable to silver bullets? Only transform under a full moon? A family curse that starts afflicting you the first time you sleep with your friend's mom? Who knows. For all we know his transformations may indeed be subject to his conscious control, and he just chose not to transform? We don't even know if he knows he's a werewolf yet.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

danterner said:


> I have totally missed any werewolf clues watching the series thus far. What did you see?





billypritchard said:


> There were several in the episode where the Mayor appeared. There was a shot of him talking to the sheriff, and it was framed very suggestively with the giant Timberwolves logo above his head. And then that episode was the one where the kid and Jeremy get into a fight and the mayor forces them to go outside to fight it out. I thought they were potraying a very alpha dog relationship between father and son. And afterwards we see the kid (what is his name again?) struggling with how he's feeling, like he doesn't understand himself.
> 
> Just my conjecture, but I'm conditioned to look for werewolves where there are vampires.





danterner said:


> I think so too. Did you notice that in just about every scene he was in, the establishing shot showed something werewolf-related right before showing the character? In one scene last night, it was a picture of the school mascot (Timberwolves, or something like that) on the outside of the building. Then the camera moved and focused on him.
> 
> In another scene, at the Founder's party right before the fight, the establishing shot was a shot of the mansion from the outside, the full moon prominently framed by the camera. The camera then cuts to him again, all riled up. (As noted by cheesesteak).
> 
> I think it's pretty much a lock that he's a werewolf.





danterner said:


> Right - either of these are possibilities. Maybe he just hasn't been "activated" yet. Since the show hasn't yet introduced werewolves, we don't know what types of rules they're going to abide by. Vulnerable to silver bullets? Only transform under a full moon? A family curse that starts afflicting you the first time you sleep with your friend's mom? Who knows. For all we know his transformations may indeed be subject to his conscious control, and he just chose not to transform? We don't even know if he knows he's a werewolf yet.


See how fun it is to spot the clues!

I think from his interactions in the previous fight with Jeremy and this one with Matt that it's fairly clear Tyler doesn't know. And his dad is still acting the Alpha Dog. This plot is the only one they seem to be taking their time with. Everything else just rushes at us.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I was a bit worried about the 'addiction' plotline for Stefan, but so far so good. I like that it's not really an addiction to overcome, but really his primal nature. It's not his nature to be 'evil' like Damon, but he does truly want human blood and to feed. That makes sense.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> See how fun it is to spot the clues!


Yeah - your post opened my eyes to it. Ever since then I've been looking, and seeing. :up:


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Non-british Sark is off-putting.

And I'm wary of more magic rings. Enough already!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I like how Damon repeatedly solves the vervain problem by snapping necks instead of biting. I wonder: if he cut off the hand of a ring-bearing human, would they still come back to life?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

danterner said:


> I like how Damon repeatedly solves the vervain problem by snapping necks instead of biting. I wonder: if he cut off the hand of a ring-bearing human, would they still come back to life?


Maybe. But Gilbert obviously thought through the scenario with his comment, paraphrasing, "Don't try to superspeed and take the ring off, cause then you would never find out the things I know". So it seems clear the ring isn't by itself all you need to survive.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Why the hell would Elena write all that down anywhere for any reason?!?! Stupid teenager! Gah. So now Jeremy knows it all. I wonder who he'll go after first. Damon for turning her. Stefan for killing her. Damon for burying her and mind wiping him. Elena for keeping it all from him. 

I also wonder just how much she wrote in there or that he read. Does he know about the tomb? About Anna's part in it all? Oh boy this is gonna get good! 

And that was unexpected with Uncle John and Alaric having the same ring. The look on Damon's face when he walked back into the room was "are you effing kidding me... is the entire town immortal now?" LOL Does anyone think maybe he gave Isobel the ring because he's the father, meaning he's Elena's father? Why else would he have given her the ring? And that would make more sense why she showed up on the Gilbert doorstep so to speak. 

Dude knows everything about everyone. Kind of freaky. I thought he was a vamp hunter but now I'm thinking not so much. Totally intrigued by his motives and story! Although I'm surprised they didn't allow the accent and explain it away somehow. Maybe he picked it up while living most of his life over there. I think for whatever reason, the accent would make his villain role even better!

Damon you are a horrible brother. You know he wants to stay off it but you keep tempting him. However, I do kinda see where he's coming from. They are after all, vampires! There comes a point that trying to deny it and act like a human all the time is not realistic. 

The great thing about this show is that we'll probably know within an episode or two!
It's nice to know it won't be 2-3 seasons into this before we have the answers!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Why the hell would Elena write all that down anywhere for any reason?!?! Stupid teenager! Gah. So now Jeremy knows it all. I wonder who he'll go after first. Damon for turning her. Stefan for killing her. Damon for burying her and mind wiping him. Elena for keeping it all from him.
> 
> I also wonder just how much she wrote in there or that he read. Does he know about the tomb? About Anna's part in it all? Oh boy this is gonna get good!


One of the show's flaws is the hokey title. Hopefully this turn of events means that the diary's existence will become a major plot element as Jeremy now reacts to it. (As opposed to the insipid "Dear Diary, I kissed a vampire today..." way I feared it was going to be used at first). We already have Jonathan Gilbert's diary, and now Elana's, coming into play.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Earlier on we saw Stefan writing in his diary as well.

Plus Bonnie's ancestor's book of spells. Lots of diaries floating around.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> Non-british Sark is off-putting.





photoshopgrl said:


> Although I'm surprised they didn't allow the accent and explain it away somehow. Maybe he picked it up while living most of his life over there. I think for whatever reason, the accent would make his villain role even better!


While I liked Sark's accent on Alias and Heroes, you guys know he isn't really British, right?  He's American... this is his real accent.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

laria said:


> While I liked Sark's accent on Alias and Heroes, you guys know he isn't really British, right?  He's American... this is his real accent.


I did not know that when I typed that out but read it shortly afterward. He's done the accent in everything so I assumed it was real! LOL


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

laria said:


> While I liked Sark's accent on Alias and Heroes, you guys know he isn't really British, right?  He's American... this is his real accent.


I did know that, yes. Does not change my comment!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm surprised Elena is keeping a diary. She should be posting Twitter updates.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

danterner said:


> I like how Damon repeatedly solves the vervain problem by snapping necks instead of biting.


Loved that! After the vervain conversation I turned to my friend and said "he should just do the *mimics head snapping gesture* thing!" and then ZIP, he speeds over, snaps his neck, and throws him off the edge. Genius, since it explains the broken neck. (Of course any coroner worthy of Bones or CSI would know the break was all wrong to be caused by a fall, but who am I to nitpick?)



photoshopgrl said:


> Does anyone think maybe he gave Isobel the ring because he's the father, meaning he's Elena's father? Why else would he have given her the ring? And that would make more sense why she showed up on the Gilbert doorstep so to speak.


Absolutely.

I'm REALLY enjoying the Damon character. Tasty, interesting, and a side of evil. Mmm.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm surprised Elena is keeping a diary. She should be posting Twitter updates.


I don't know. "Vampire Tweets" just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

He's missing so much school because of his addiction, I think Stefan is going to have to repeat whatever grade he's in. He looks like he's pushing 30, so I don't know why he's in high school to begin with.

I like how they've developed Damon's character. He's evil but is now loyal and protective.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Soooo much more chemistry with Daemon and Elena. I liked them together ever since the 'road trip' episode.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> He's missing so much school because of his addiction, I think Stefan is going to have to repeat whatever grade he's in. He looks like he's pushing 30, so* I don't know why he's in high school to begin with*.


It's so they can show that it's not at _all _creepy for him to be 'dating' a high school girl! 

Now if everyone thought the ~200yr-old man was actually in his 30s, then even the cool aunt would probably have a problem with him dating the 16 year-old Elena.

Not that there is anything wrong with that.... wait...


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I understand the 'chemistry' thing with Elena, but it's still a stretch to believe she would ever think that way about Damon, after all the people he's killed and things he's done. It's not like he's got a heart of gold but just acts out some time. He's merciless, cold-blooded, and would kill without thinking about it. Is he loyal and protective? Sure. Doesn't change what she's seen though.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> I understand the 'chemistry' thing with Elena, but it's still a stretch to believe she would ever think that way about Damon, after all the people he's killed and things he's done. It's not like he's got a heart of gold but just acts out some time. He's merciless, cold-blooded, and would kill without thinking about it. Is he loyal and protective? Sure. Doesn't change what she's seen though.


I know nothing about the books but in tv land, if this show lasts 2 or 3 years, you can bet your sweet bippy that Elena's going to hook up with Damon. Stefan will probably fall in love with Katherine and wackiness will ensue.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

They killed Pearl! The bastards!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

And just when Alaric decides he doesn't want to find Isabel, there she is. wow!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Robin said:


> Loved that! After the vervain conversation I turned to my friend and said "he should just do the *mimics head snapping gesture* thing!" and then ZIP, he speeds over, snaps his neck, and throws him off the edge.


That seems to be a favorite move of vampires.  Angel was pretty good at it, too.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie. Lying about the spell wasn't cool.

I spent half this episode wondering why Damon and Stefan didn't just kill Isobel.

Anna has become my favorite character on this show.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I didn't quite guess that she'd lied about it, but I did think "shouldn't they find a way to test this before handing it over?"

I LOVE the Damon/Elena dynamic. I liked it better in the eps before this one when they weren't quite so explicit about it. They have some serious chemistry, unlike her and Stephen.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've loved the pace of the show. Things really move along. I can't believe next week is the season finale. 

I really like Anna, too. Sure hope they don't kill her off. 

Isobel sure didn't stick around for long.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

They made a point of showing the device didn't work, but it was always in the hands of a vampire when they did. Once Elena or Bonnie touched it I was surprised it didn't do anything.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Totally saw both the "Bonnie didn't really remove the spell" and "Jonathan Gilbert is Elena's dad" coming. Actually, I guessed the Jonathan thing back in the episode where we found out that Isobel got the ring from him.

Still loving the show, though.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

tivogurl said:


> They made a point of showing the device didn't work, but it was always in the hands of a vampire when they did. Once Elena or Bonnie touched it I was surprised it didn't do anything.


Which device?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Robin said:


> Which device?


The one Isabel wanted from Damon.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

What do you mean they showed it didn't work? Did anyone try to use it?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> They made a point of showing the device didn't work, but it was always in the hands of a vampire when they did. Once Elena or Bonnie touched it I was surprised it didn't do anything.


Huh?

They didn't even know what the device was for a long time. Then, when they realized what it was, no one ever actually tried to use it.

Bonnie was the one who told them that it did not work - it was only the spell that her ancestor put on it that made it work. And, as we learned later, it appears she never removed the spell.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Count me among the confused, too. They never tried to use the device. 

Also, I got the impression "device" was really just a component of a bigger device, and wouldn't actually do anything on its own anyway.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> Count me among the confused, too. They never tried to use the device.
> 
> Also, I got the impression "device" was really just a component of a bigger device, and wouldn't actually do anything on its own anyway.


Actually, they said none of the inventions actually worked as invented- the only way any of them actually worked was to have a spell put on them. This was no exception.

Except Bonnie did not actually remove the spell from this one as she promised (or so we are let to think).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Actually, they said none of the inventions actually worked as invented- the only way any of them actually worked was to have a spell put on them. This was no exception.


Right, but what I meant was, it seemed to me that Jonathan and Isobel (and Katherine, I guess) were collecting parts to make the big weapon, and this particular device was just a part of a bigger whole. So, even if they tried to do "something" with it, it wouldn't work (spell or no spell), because it needed to be with all the other parts.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> Right, but what I meant was, it seemed to me that Jonathan and Isobel (and Katherine, I guess) were collecting parts to make the big weapon, and this particular device was just a part of a bigger whole. So, even if they tried to do "something" with it, it wouldn't work (spell or no spell), because it needed to be with all the other parts.


I didn't get this at all...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I also thought that someone said the "invention" was a part of a larger weapon. So, if it was just a part, it shouldn't do much of anything at all on its own. Bonnie still shouldn't have fibbed.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Whoa! Didn't see that coming!

I'm happy I took a chance on this show. It ended up being waaaaaaay better than I initially thought it would be.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Whoa! Didn't see that coming!
> 
> I'm happy I took a chance on this show. It ended up being waaaaaaay better than I initially thought it would be.


Agree, probably my favorite show now. Sad that they killed off Anna. Was hoping that maybe Bonnie could revive her somehow but then she started burning and I knew it was over.

Wonder if Daemon is saying hmm, was that Elena or could it be... Catherine?

Love how the Aunt invited Catherine into the house. 

Was the Mayor and now the son possibly a Werewolf?

Now the long wait... uggh.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

First of all, don't beat me but it bugs me so I'm saying something. It's Katherine, with a K. 

And second. My mind has been blown. I did NOT see that coming at all. I was all set to jump on the Elena's character jumped the shark bandwagon... especially since Julie Plec and Kevin Williamson both stated separately in interviews that we would not be seeing Katherine until later next season. Then BAM, there she is. Well played!

Now the question is... did Damon walk away from that kiss REALLY thinking it was Elena? Because I find it extremely hard to imagine that given his obsession with Katherine for the last century and a half that any suspicion that it was her instead, that he'd just go on home. 

I was 90&#37; sure Anna would be a goner this episode yet it still pissed me off when it happened. AND I really wish Damon had told Jeremy that he saw her murdered BY HIS UNCLE. Not that it really matters now, since Katherine took care of that but still, he was defending Uncle J earlier to Anna. Oh the irony. 

Jeremy, wow. Mayor Lockwood, wow. Tyler's eyes, wow. Just so many OMG moments in this episode. I'll have to watch again to really give more thoughts on the rest.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I really liked Anna. Sorry they killed her off.

I don't know why Uncle John wasn't mince meat as soon as Damon was rescued.

With Damon turning into a puppy, it looks like Jeremy might be the bad ass vampire next season.

I forgot the exact verbiage but Damon's comments to Mayor Lockwood in the basement cracked me up.

I didn't see the Mayor Lockwood and Tyler reveals coming at all.

Other than the Big Three, it looks like every other character is fair game to get whacked.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I really liked Anna. Sorry they killed her off.
> 
> I don't know why Uncle John wasn't mince meat as soon as Damon was rescued.
> 
> ...


Agree about Anna. I was bummed.

The question wasn't why didn't the kill Uncle John, but why didn't John stake DAMON, and not Anna. If he really wanted him dead, shouldn't he have just staked him right away upstairs in the office? And on that same subject, why didn't they just stake all the vampires? Why go the fire route?

I doubt Damon turns into a puppy. And re: Jeremy, pill overdoses notoriously do not work well. He may not get his wish.

I think Damon will regret his statements to the Mayor. I would guess he didn't actually die in the fire. If he is a werewolf, then would a neck snap kill him?

And shocked by their reveals? Not reading our thread here? 

I hope the show can keep up it's awesome pace for at least a couple of seasons. I think this classifies as one of the best first seasons for a show like this. Good mysteries, awesome reveals, great shocking moments. And good characters most of all. I actually like almost everybody.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Agreed this was a very strong, entertaining first season. The pacing on this show is one of the best that I can remember, they really move the storyline ahead each week and keep me glued in! 

As soon as "Elena" started kissing Damon after her speech to Stefan, I figured out it was really Katherine back, and boy did she deliver! The actress playing her did a great job.

Looking forward to the second season!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I forget why I decided to give this show a try, but it actually turned into a show I was looking forward to watch.

Started off decently, but as each episode passed the show grew stronger and stronger. I hope the 2nd season is just as good.



Robin said:


> I LOVE the Damon/Elena dynamic. I liked it better in the eps before this one when they weren't quite so explicit about it. They have some serious chemistry, unlike her and Stephen.


Stephen is just kind of a boring character because he's so under control. I think underneath all that self control is a blood thirsty killer. Stephan's guilt is what is forcing him to behave.
Damon on the other hand is more free spirited. At the end of the season I think Damon's crush on Elena is what is driving him to behave better, but his spirit is still free.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love, love, love this show. Great first season.

Very bummed Anna got killed off. 

Shocked that Elena kissing Damon turned out to be Katherine kissing Damon. But glad that is wasn't really Elena. 

Glad Uncle John got his, but I think Elena won't be too happy that her newly discovered Dad is a goner. I think that John being Elena's father is what stopped Damon and Stefan from going after him. Glad Katherine didn't have such scruples.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I love, love, love this show. Great first season.
> 
> Very bummed Anna got killed off.
> 
> ...


Re: John and Katherine, didn't Isobel say that Katherine wanted John to have the device? So that the plot to kill the tomb vamps was her idea in the first place?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow. What a fantastic episode! 

So the real question: did Damon know? I think Somerhalder played it perfectly--the way he touched his lips could be "holy ****, Elena just kissed me" (which is how I read it on the first viewing) or "holy ****, I know that kiss" (which occurred to me on the second.)

I was bothered by Katherine's portrayal of Elena. It was too perfect. There was no way she could have gotten all of Elena's mannerisms unless she'd been studying her and we have no reason to believe she has. It seemed more like the actress just played Elena until she got into the kitchen. In the kitchen it felt more like Katherine playing Elena, that is until it became just Katherine whacking his fingers off. Awesome move. Ruthless and perfect.

Not to do this backwards, but I liked how at the beginning of the episode they implied we were seeing Katherine and Stephen in ye olden days and then "revealed" it was present day. I was pretty sure it was present day, but when Elena curtsied and shot the boys a look all of a sudden I wondered if that were really Katherine.

Of course I managed to forget all about that so when later Katherine WAS playing Elena I was all surprised. 

Very glad this was picked up for a second season!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> Re: John and Katherine, didn't Isobel say that Katherine wanted John to have the device? So that the plot to kill the tomb vamps was her idea in the first place?


Yes, I think she wanted all the vamps in town killed off so she could come back and run the place.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow - great first season, culminating in a powerful finale!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

This was the surprise show of the season for me. I hadn't even heard of it before I saw the promos around Supernatural, and even then it sounded way too teeny-bopper vampire for my taste. But after a shaky start, it really ramped up and most of the season I've looked forward to every episode. I've enjoyed especially the evolution of Damon's character.


----------

